# Smell of AMPH



## diminutoelfo (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello. Does anyone know why Speed "smells like green apple"? I have a yellow speed that has a very strong "fish" smell and I wanted to know if I can neutralize the smell in some way.
greetings


----------



## G.Patton

diminutoelfo said:


> Hello. Does anyone know why Speed "smells like green apple"? I have a yellow speed that has a very strong "fish" smell and I wanted to know if I can neutralize the smell in some way.
> greetings



diminutoelfoIt is probably food flavorings. Yellow color is given by impurities. Amphetamine assessment protocol , Amphetamine purification by acid-base extraction there are everything you need.


----------



## BHBlueberry

My bath (*H2SO4) smells like:
The beginning of toothpaste smell (somehow like when you open your used toothbrush holder with some old paste in it) combined with some fermented tea-alike herbs. The scent is being felt mainly by the middle part of nose.


----------

